# NYC Ambulance Requirements List



## nycemt24 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi - Im wondering if anyone knows a site where I can find a specific requirement (800) list for NYC ambulances?


----------



## cfrench (Feb 23, 2011)

I would think NYS EMS laws and regulations would be posted somewhere on the State website.


----------



## WestTac1 (Feb 24, 2011)

They must comply with New York State DOH rules. Other specifications and requirments are made by the NYC MAC and in house rules.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Feb 24, 2011)

*I am just going by memory here, but I seem to recall.....*

800.22 Requirements For Certified Ambulance Vehicle Construction. All Ambulances Shall:
(a) have the following headroom: 
(1) if placed in-service after January 1, 1980 have a minimum of 54 inches headroom in the patient compartment measured from floor to ceiling, or
(2) if placed in-service on or before January 1, 1980, have a minimum of 48 inches headroom in the patient compartment, measured from floor to ceiling;
(b) have a clear interior width to accommodate two recumbent patients with adequate room for an attendant to provide patient care;
(c) have a patient compartment, longer at the head and foot than the patient-carrying device, and must have adequate space to allow an attendant to work at the head of the patient;
(d) have seat belts on all seats in the driver's and patient compartments, including the squad bench;
(e) have two-way voice communication equipment to provide communication with hospital emergency departments directly or through a dispatcher, throughout the duration of an ambulance call within their primary operating area. It shall be licensed by the Federal Communications Commission in other than the Citizens Band. Alternate communication systems are subject to approval of the department as being equivalent in capability.
(f) have a curbside door large enough to allow for removal of a recumbent patient on a stretcher or cot;
(g) have all ambulances built after July 1, 1990, equipped with a heating, ventilation and air conditioning system which maintains the patient compartment at approximately 75 degrees Fahrenheit regardless of outside temperature; and
(h) have all cots and devices used to transport patients secured while in motion. Such capability shall be demonstrated to the department upon inspection. These shall be crash resistant.
800.23 General Requirements Related To Equipment
(a) All equipment shall be clean, sanitary and operable.
(b) The emergency medical technician must be able to operate all equipment on board the ambulance or emergency ambulance service vehicle within the scope of his/her certification.
(c) Any volume of liquid in excess of 249 milliliters stored in the ambulance must be in plastic containers.
(d) Insofar as practical, all equipment in every vehicle shall be secured to the vehicle whenever the vehicle is in motion.
(e) All pressurized gas cylinders shall be secured and in compliance with Federal DOT hydrostatis test expiration dates.
(f) If controlled substances, drugs or needles are carried, there shall be a securely locked cabinet in which these items are stored when not in use.
800.24 Equipment Requirements For Certified Ambulance Service
All ambulances in a certified ambulance service shall be equipped with the following unless exempted pursuant to section 800.25:

(a) Patient transfer equipment consisting of: 
(1) wheeled ambulance cot capable of supporting the patients in the Fowlers position;
(2) a device capable of carrying a second recumbent patient;
(3) a device enabling ambulance personnel to carry a sitting patient over stairways and through narrow spaces where a rigid litter cannot be used. The requirements of paragraphs (2) and (3) of this subdivision may be satisfied by use of one combination device capable of both operations;
(4) all litters and cots used to transport patients shall be secured using crash resistant fasteners. The ambulance shall be equipped with securing devices such that two patient carrying devices can be simultaneously secure; and
(5) ambulance cots and other patient carrying devices shall be equipped with at least two, two-inch wide web straps with fasteners to secure the patient to the device and the cot.
(b) Airway, ventilation, oxygen and suction equipment consisting of: 
(1) a manually operated self-refilling adult-size bag valve mask ventilation device capable of operating with oxygen enrichment, and clear adult-size masks with air cushion;
(2) four oropharyngeal airways in adult sizes;
(3) portable oxygen with a minimum 350 liter capacity (medical "D" size) with pressure gauge, regulator and flow meter and one spare cylinder, medical "D" size or larger. The oxygen cylinders must contain a minimum of 1000 PSI pressure;
(4) an in-ambulance oxygen system with a minimum 1200 liter capacity (two medical "E" size) with yoke(s), or CDC fitting, pressure gauges, regulators and flow meters capable of delivering oxygen to two patients at two different flow rates of up to 15 liters per minute simultaneously.
(5) four each, non-rebreather oxygen masks, and four nasal cannulae;
(6) portable suction equipment capable, according to the manufacturer's specifications, of producing a vacuum of over 300 millimeters of mercury when the suction tube is clamped. This will meet the 800.24(b)(7) requirement if equipped to operate off the ambulance electrical system;
(7) installed adjustable suction capable of producing a vacuum of over 300 millimeters of mercury when tube is clamped; and
(8) two plastic Yankauer-type wide bore pharyngeal tips individually wrapped.
(c) Immobilization equipment consisting of: 
(1) one full size (at least 72 inches long and 16 inches wide) backboard with necessary straps capable of immobilizing the spine of a recumbent patient;
(2) one half length spinal immobilization device with necessary straps capable of immobilizing the spine of a sitting patient;
(3) one traction splinting device for the lower extremity; and
(4) two of each of the following size padded boards, with padding at least 3/8 inches thick: (i) 4 1/2 feet by 3 inches (ii) 3 feet by 3 inches or equivalent device (iii) 15 inches by 3 inches or equivalent device
(5) one set of rigid extrication collars capable of limiting movement of the cervical spine. The set shall include large, medium and small adult-size rigid extrication collars which permit access to the patient's anterior neck; and
(6) a device or devices capable of immobilizing the head of a patient who is secured to a long backboard.
(d) Bandaging and dressing supplies consisting of: 
(1) twenty-four sterile gauze pads 4 inches by 4 inches;
(2) three rolls of adhesive tape in two or more sizes;
(3) ten rolls of conforming gauze bandages in two or more sizes;
(4) two sterile universal dressings approximately 10 inches by 30 inches;
(5) ten large sterile dressings 5 inches by 9 inches minimum;
(6) one pair bandage shears;
(7) two sterile bed-size burn sheets;
(8) six triangular bandages;
(9) one liter of sterile normal saline in plastic container(s) within the manufacturer's expiration date; and
(10) roll of plastic or aluminum foil or equivalent sterile occlusive dressing.
(e) Emergency childbirth supplies in a kit, consisting of the following sterile supplies: 
(1) disposable gloves;
(2) scissors or scapel;
(3) umbilical clamps or tape;
(4) bulb syringe;
(5) drapes; and
(6) 1 individually wrapped sanitary napkin.
(f) Miscellaneous and special equipment in clean and sanitary condition consisting of: 
(1) linen and pillow on wheeled ambulance cot and spare pillow, two sheets, two pillow cases, and two blankets;
(2) four cloth towels;
(3) one box facial tissues;
(4) two emesis containers;
(5) one adult-size blood pressure cuff with gauge;
(6) stethoscope;
(7) carrying case for essential emergency care equipment and supplies;
(8) four chemical cold packs;
(9) one male urinal;
(10) one bed pan;
(11) two sets masks and goggles or equivalent;
(12) two pair disposable rubber or plastic gloves;
(13) one liquid glucose or equivalent;
(14) six sanitary napkins individually wrapped; and
(15) one pen light or flashlight.
(g) Safety equipment consisting of: 
(1) six flares or three U.S. Department of Transportation approved reflective road triangles;
(2) one battery lantern in operable condition; and
(3) one Underwriters' Laboratory rated five pound U.L.-rated ABC chemical fire extinguisher or any extinguisher having a U.L. rating of 10BC.
(h) Pediatric equipment consisting of: 
(1) pediatric bag valve mask, equipped with oxygen reservoir system;
(2) clear face masks in newborn, infant and child sizes, inflatable rim (or mask with minimal under-mask volume) to fit above;
(3) two each nasal cannula, and two each oxygen masks including non-rebreather in the pediatric size;
(4) two each oropharyngeal newborn, infant and child size airways;
(5) sterile suction catheters, two each in sizes 5, 8 and 10 french;
(6) two sterile DeLee type suction catheters #10 or modified suction traps, or two small bulb syringes;
(7) one sterile single-use disposable oxygen humidification setup;
(8) child and infant size blood pressure cuffs with gauge(s);
(9) one rigid extrication collar in pediatric size;
(10) one pediatric stethoscope (interchangeable type acceptable);
(11) one commercially prepared infant swaddler.
800.25 Special Use Vehicles
A vehicle used exclusively for a special purpose, such as the transportation of neonates, may be authorized by the Commissioner, pursuant to a written application by the service, to not carry specific items of equipment otherwise required by these regulations if the equipment is shown to be unnecessary for the special use proposed.

800.26 Emergency Ambulance Service Vehicle Equipment Requirements
The governing authority of any ambulance service which, as a part of its response system, utilizes emergency ambulance service vehicles other than an ambulance to bring personnel and equipment to the scene, must have policies in effect for equipment, staffing, individual authorization, dispatch and response criteria, and maintain appropriate insurance coverage.

(a) A waiver of the equipment requirements for emergency ambulance service vehicles may be granted by the Department when the service provides an acceptable plan to the Department demonstrating how appropriate staff, equipment and vehicles will respond to a call for emergency medical assistance. The affected Regional EMS Councils will be solicited for comment on the service's waiver request.
(b) Any emergency ambulance service vehicle other than an ambulance shall be equipped and supplied with emergency care equipment consisting of: 
(1) 12 sterile 4 inches x 4 inches gauze pads;
(2) adhesive tape, three rolls assorted sizes;
(3) six rolls conforming gauge bandage, assorted sizes;
(4) two universal dressings, minimum 10 inches x 30 inches;
(5) six 5 inches x 9 inches (minimum size) sterile dressings or equivalent;
(6) one pair of bandage shears;
(7) six triangular bandages;
(8) sterile normal saline in plastic container (1/2 liter minimum) within manufacturer's expiration date;
(9) one air occlusive dressing;
(10) one liquid glucose or equivalent;
(11) disposable sterile burn sheet;
(12) sterile obstetric kit;
(13) blood pressure sphygmomanometers cuff in adult and pediatric sizes and stethoscope;
(14) three rigid extrication collars capable of limiting movement of the cervical spine. These collars shall include small, medium and large adult sizes; and
(15) carrying case for essential equipment and supplies.
(c) Oxygen and resuscitation equipment consisting of: 
(1) portable oxygen with a minimum 350 liter capacity with pressure gauge, regulator and flow meter medical "D" size or larger. The oxygen cylinder must contain a minimum of 1000 pounds per square inch;
(2) manually operated self-refilling bag valve mask ventilation devices in pediatric and adult sizes with a system capable of operating with oxygen enrichment and clear adult, and clear pediatric-size masks with air cushion;
(3) four individually wrapped or boxed oropharyngeal airways in a range of sizes for pediatric and adult patients;
(4) two each: disposable non-rebreather oxygen masks, and disposable nasal cannula individually wrapped;
(5) portable suction equipment capable, according to the manufacturer's specifications, of producing a vacuum of over 300 m.m. Hg when the suction tube is clamped and including two plastic large bore rigid pharyngeal suction tips, individually wrapped; and
(6) pen light or flashlight.
(d) A two-way voice communications enabling direct communication with the agency dispatcher and the responding ambulance vehicle on frequencies other than citizens band.
(e) Safety equipment consisting of: 
(1) six flares or three U.S. Department of Transportation approved reflective road triangles;
(2) one battery lantern in operable condition; and
(3) one Underwriters' Laboratory-rated five pound ABC fire extinguisher or any extinguisher having a UL rating of 10BC.
(f) Extrication equipment consisting of: 
(1) one short backboard or equivalent capable of immobilizing the cervical spine of a seated patient. The short backboard shall have at least two 2 inches x 9 feet long web straps with fasteners unless straps are affixed to the device; and
(2) one blanket.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Feb 24, 2011)

*forgive my wise guy reply.....*

http://www.health.state.ny.us/nysdoh/ems/part800.htm


scroll dwon to 800.23


----------

